# Uses of Nagash



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking at the Nagash model, and looking through the VC Army Book, makes me wonder; what could you actually use him for (Apart from a deterrant)? A Varghulf? Vampire on Dragon/Nightmare (Same base size)?

Midnight


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Vampire on Dragon would be alright in my books. You would have to convert a mini nagash for when the dragon died (again) though.

Can treat it as "Hes taken such a pummelling his power has diminished"

But you would have to make it fluffy, so he would be very magic heavy!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Id go with some sort of tomb kings creature. however its hard to use a monsterous sized creature to represent something so small (a necromancer I mean).

He doesnt really fit in either army tho because hes definately not a vampire count, he created the first vampires, but they all buggered off to where they are now, and the tomb kings utterly hate him.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

He'd make a perfect TK Hierotitan.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Deathypoo said:


> He'd make a perfect TK Hierotitan.


In most TK armies, not without some conversion work. It just doesn't have a Nehekharan look to it. But it would fit in an Arkhan the Black led army. You could say that is a Hierotitan craved in the image of Nagash.

As to using the model as Nagash for friendly games or custom games with special rules revolving around him. He was in I believe the first VC army book at an insanely high price. I think he was somewhere between 600-700 points. And if I recall correctly his stats and ability were rather uberpowerful, fitting of one of the most powerful individuals in the Warhammer world.

If anyone wants I can see about getting a hold of a buddy that has the old VC book with Nagash in it and post his stats, abilities and items. Of course they'll be quite out of date and in need of some tuning up but likely still useable.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Hes one of those characters that should never have been made. Along with sigmar and the primarches in 40K. Hes a near god like figure to whom restraining with rules either makes him ridiculous (If you stat him appropriately) or makes his fluff look silly if you dont.


----------

